# F80 LCI taillight retrofit coding.



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

recently purchased a set of LCI taillights and wanted to see if there currently is coding available that I can do for them to function properly. I would choose to do this myself over tapping the wires in my trunk if at all possible. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need custom wiring harnesses for both the Inner and Outer Light Assembly, and Coding.


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have the wiring harnesses. I'm just trying to find out what coding is required for proper function once installed. thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vinnya320 said:


> I have the wiring harnesses. I'm just trying to find out what coding is required for proper function once installed. thanks!


Add FA HO-Wort = HELC and VO Code REM.


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

awesome! thanks! anything else? there will be no flickering correct? I was looking at the f30/80 coming guide last night and there were some settings for that but I think that was only for the replacement bulbs correct? thanks again Shawn. I'm going to have some time tomorrow and if it's ok with you I may try and make a guide for the sli adaptor I installed. I took a few pics during the install and figured out the correct wires. my install was behind the instrument cluster.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

That's it, and no flickering for OEM LCI LED Tailights.


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

.


----------



## Vinnya320 (Aug 11, 2015)

so that coding basically adds the functionality for the inner brake/turning light? I see that I have to run 1 new wire from each inner light assembly and attach it to the wiring harness near the battery. just making sure. thanks man!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, that coding changes / adds correct coding for LCI lights.

You wrote you already had the wiring harnesses though, so now I am confused. You need to adapt 4 to 6 Pin connections.


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

Does anybody knows which pins need to be added on the REM module and which one goes to which side?


----------



## gabreigns (Sep 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Add FA HO-Wort = HELC and VO Code REM.


Hey Shawn,
What do these codes do exactly? And where can i get a custom harness from? The custom harness's (Convert 6 to 4 wires) I have seen you still need to use a clamp supplied scotchlock to run the wire (5th wire) from inner taillight to the outer taillight.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone coded rear fogs lights after LCI upgrade?


----------

